# Corrientes, Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

some pictures of the city center?

it's a 300k pop city and from these photos looks like a town and not one of the best.
Thanks.

Argentina is beautiful show us its good side!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

lezgotolondon said:


> some pictures of the city center?
> 
> it's a 300k pop city and from these photos looks like a town and not one of the best.
> Thanks.
> ...


:nuts:



Anyway, thanks for showing us Corrientes.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool bridge, the river is massive!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Longot (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

lezgotolondon said:


> some pictures of the city center?
> 
> it's a 300k pop city and from these photos looks like a town and not one of the best.
> Thanks.
> ...


Is 13º Argentinian city.

This is the order of the first 20 cities: 
1° Buenos Aires 
2° Córdoba 
3° Rosario 
4° Mendoza 
5° San Miguel de Tucumán 
6° La Plata 
7° Mar del Plata
8° Salta 
9° Santa Fe 
10° San Juan 
11° Resistencia 
12° Santiago del Estero 
*13° Corrientes *
14° Neuquén 
15° Posadas 
16° San Salvador de Jujuy 
17° Bahía Blanca 
18° Paraná 
19° Formosa 
20° Catamarca


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

